# MN Outfitters In Hull



## PeterDD (Nov 9, 2009)

Is there anyone who can recall the MN Outfitters in Hull? I bought all my seagoing gear from one in Paragon street (?) could it have been Davis's (?) in 1965.

I do remeber Mori Lipman's establishment (he was Maureen Lipman's - Actress and comedian - father. He would stand outside his shop and was always very affable and invite you in. He was such a good salesman you ended up buying something even if you did not need it! When his daughter was starting out in show businees he used to pin all her notices on a board by the shop door.
Thanks for the help. 
Peter


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

PRD (Davis) under City Hall.
S. M. Bass in the buildings opposite City Hall on Paragon Street.
Maurice Lipman on Monument Bridge side. Where the shopping centre entrance is now. My Dad knew him quite well from the wartime years.
There was one down Posterngate near the Mercantile Marine Office. It's been mentioned in another thread.
Probably this one - 
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=5551
Cheers


----------



## PeterDD (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you for the information - I recall them all now!
Peter


----------



## Carl (Sep 18, 2006)

*It was called 'S.M. BASS*

Yea Mate - Remember it well - It was called S.M. Bass - VERY 'Grace Brothers'...lol - They supplied the likes of myself the Uniforms for Hull Trinity House Nav Scholl and also for us who went to Sea (Pan-Ocean Anco for me)



PeterDD said:


> Is there anyone who can recall the MN Outfitters in Hull? I bought all my seagoing gear from one in Paragon street (?) could it have been Davis's (?) in 1965.
> 
> I do remeber Mori Lipman's establishment (he was Maureen Lipman's - Actress and comedian - father. He would stand outside his shop and was always very affable and invite you in. He was such a good salesman you ended up buying something even if you did not need it! When his daughter was starting out in show businees he used to pin all her notices on a board by the shop door.
> Thanks for the help.
> Peter


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
Was there another outfitters in Hull ? - Rapstones.

Yours aye,

slick


----------



## Awil (Nov 5, 2008)

slick said:


> All,
> Was there another outfitters in Hull ? - Rapstones.
> 
> Yours aye,
> ...


Hello slick,
You are correct, I was kitted out at RAPSTONES in 1950
seem to recall his shop was in Market Place. Awil


----------



## veste (Oct 26, 2006)

*Rapstones Hull.*

The attatched painting looks down Posterngate from Princess Dock Street, Rapstones outfitters is on the left side just before the hanging sign, a very small shop. The Mercantile Marine Offices are further down on the left side set back from the street just before the person walking in the middle of the road.


----------

